# Want to learn python



## Deadman (Jan 26, 2015)

Ther are several tutorials on net but as i am from mechanical branch it is completely new for me especially the terms.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

*www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/

Welcome - Learn Python - Free Interactive Python Tutorial

Everything is tough when you start learning something new. Try these. Learning to code is just like maths, once you know what you have to do, you'll find the answer eventually.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 26, 2015)

files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf  => I liked this when I started learning. As it seemed easier to me.

Learn Python => Ofcourse the hard is always the best.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 26, 2015)

Codecademy is Best with its interactive tutorial


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 26, 2015)

You all forgot *www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-mitx-6-00-1x-0

- - - Updated - - -

PS -  I joined this course and enjoyed it so far. IMO its best way to learn python. 2nd choice would be Learn Python The Hard Way


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> You all forgot *www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-mitx-6-00-1x-0
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *PS -  I joined this course and enjoyed it so far. IMO its best way to learn python. 2nd choice would be Learn Python The Hard Way*



Thanks for the link. I was looking for something similar.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

+1 to edx I also joined it long time back.


----------



## Deadman (Jan 27, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> You all forgot *www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-mitx-6-00-1x-0
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PS -  I joined this course and enjoyed it so far. IMO its best way to learn python. 2nd choice would be Learn Python The Hard Way


I think its paid better i go for free alternatives as i can spend max 2 hrs daily.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 27, 2015)

^^ Its free... Only verified certificate costs money. Honor code certificate is FREE.

It takes 12 hours a week : 2hr/day = 14/week 

BTW If you want to go at your pace - Introduction to Computer Science and Programming | Electrical Engineering and Computer Science | MIT OpenCourseWare

practically both are same.


----------



## archananair (Mar 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/
> 
> Welcome - Learn Python - Free Interactive Python Tutorial
> 
> Everything is tough when you start learning something new. Try these. Learning to code is just like maths, once you know what you have to do, you'll find the answer eventually.



Agree with you initially everything feel difficult but if are willing to do it you find your way to know things easily.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

archananair said:


> Agree with you initially everything feel difficult but if are willing to do it you find your way to know things easily.



Stop bumping the old thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2015)

archananair said:


> Agree with you initially everything feel difficult but if are willing to do it you find your way to know things easily.



Come on man, see the last post's date before replaying.



Spoiler



Is he bhavusani part 2?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2015)

If you are from a non Computer Science background, you also might want to learn Boolean Logic, [strike]Algorithms and Data Structures[/strike] along with Python programming.

- - - Updated - - -

>Feels ashamed after seeing OP date.


----------



## Deadman (Mar 14, 2015)

I am a mechanical graduate but wish to have a career in programming.


----------



## Caltrop (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,
I have tried various web tutors for learning the language PYTHON.You must keep in mind that the majority of web tutors available on the net gives one tutorials over the PYTHON 2.7.1 and not 3.5.1. So if you want to learn PYTHON 3.5.1, I believe that books and websites would be a better bet. But if you prefer to learn 2.7.1 then I believe Khan academy and Udacity would be excellent sites to learn, Codecademy is another good option but I prefer Udacity as it has great video tutorials and goes on an easy to understand pace.

I have tried all of them and I believe Udacity would be a good option.

If you want practice and want to enter competitions, CodeChef is very helpful.

Yours Truly,
Caltrop


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 16, 2016)

Then you must take personal coaching for it.


----------

